# Alpencross mit Kindern 8 und 13 Jahre



## Deer_KB1 (3. März 2019)

Hallo Schwarmhirn,
hoffentlich kann mir jemand von Euch helfen. Wir wollen im Sommer einen Alpencross mit unseren Kindern machen. Sie 13, er 8 Jahre. Beide recht sportlich auf dem Rad. Die leichte Tour der Via Claudia gefällt mir nicht so gut. Hätte jemand Ideen, Erfahrungen ab Ginnsbruck/Gries zum Gardasee oder andere Kindertaugliche Strecken? mit ~ 40-50Km pro Tag und selten mehr als 700Hm? Vielen Dank für alle Anregungen.
BR Peter


----------



## hobbybiker79 (3. März 2019)

Was spricht gegen die Via Claudia?
Oder fahr vom Brenner aus runter aufm Radweg bis zum Gardasee!
Mal ehrlich. Was willst deinem kleinen antun?
Ist er den schon mal was in den Alpen gefahren?
Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricardo (4. März 2019)

Wenn du einige Seilbahnen (zur Mutterer Alm und Serlesbahn) einbaust könntest du ab Innsbruck ein Stück der Marvin Route nehmen. Die Trailpassage runter nach Mieders kann man auf Schotter umfahren.
Vom Ratschingstal  aus könnte man auch mit der Seilbahn die Höhenmeter deutlich verkürzen. Runter ins Passeiertal ginge es halt teils auf der Passstr. Nur den Brenner Grenzkamm müsstet ihr halt auslassen. Müsstet halt die Schlechtwettervariante nehmen. Dann wärt ihr schon mal in Meran.

Gruß
Ricardo


----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2019)

Wenn man oben rechts in dieses Feld Suche Kind eingibt, findet man ein paar Crosse mit Kindern um die 11. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. März 2019)

Dir ist die einfache Via Claudia wahrscheinlich zu teerlastig, oder?

Ich finde den Vorschlag von @Ricardo nicht verkehrt.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (4. März 2019)

Ricardo schrieb:


> Wenn du einige Seilbahnen (zur Mutterer Alm und Serlesbahn) einbaust könntest du ab Innsbruck ein Stück der Marvin Route nehmen. Die Trailpassage runter nach Mieders kann man auf Schotter umfahren.
> Vom Ratschingstal  aus könnte man auch mit der Seilbahn die Höhenmeter deutlich verkürzen. Runter ins Passeiertal ginge es halt teils auf der Passstr. Nur den Brenner Grenzkamm müsstet ihr halt auslassen. Müsstet halt die Schlechtwettervariante nehmen. Dann wärt ihr schon mal in Meran.
> 
> Gruß
> Ricardo


Dachte es mir auch schon mit der Marvinroute! Finde sie trotz Seilbahnen aber immer noch zu heftig für nen 8jährigen auch wenn man dann den Jaufenpass ins Passeiertal auf der Strasse fährt ! Ist schon grenzwertig mit den Autos dort runter und bremsen musst da auch wie Höhle! Die Steigungen teilweise auf der Route möcht ich keinem 8jährigen zumuten!


----------



## cane (4. März 2019)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:


> Wir wollen im Sommer einen Alpencross mit unseren Kindern machen. Sie 13, er 8 Jahre. Beide recht sportlich auf dem Rad. Die leichte Tour der Via Claudia gefällt mir nicht so gut. Hätte jemand Ideen, Erfahrungen ab Ginnsbruck/Gries zum Gardasee oder andere Kindertaugliche Strecken? mit ~ 40-50Km pro Tag und selten mehr als 700Hm?



Beschreib doch mal welche Tagesleistungen (km / hm) ihr bisher auf Mehrtagestouren mit den beiden gefahren seid. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Kinder Spaß an solchen Tagesleistungen haben und sich quälen, mag aber falsch liegen.

mfg
cane


----------



## hobbybiker79 (4. März 2019)

cane schrieb:


> Beschreib doch mal welche Tagesleistungen (km / hm) ihr bisher auf Mehrtagestouren mit den beiden gefahren seid. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Kinder Spaß an solchen Tagesleistungen haben und sich quälen, mag aber falsch liegen.
> 
> mfg
> cane



hatte dies hier mal geschrieben! Als mein Großer 9Jahre war bin ich mit Ihm das hier gefahren!
War Megaspaßig!

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/via-claudia-mit-9jaehrigen-in-4tagen.814515/#post-13989202

Mit 10Jahren dann das:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2017-grainau-gardasee-mit-10-jaehrigen-sohn.849189/

letztes Jahr einmal mit Beiden Kids und einmal die Marvinroute  mit dem Großen!

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alp...jahre-wieder-in-4-tagen.872083/#post-15286731

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/marvinroute-in-7tagen-mit-11-jaehrigen.877080/

Könnt Ihr Euch mal durchlesen!
Ich fragte ja auch schon , ob er (der kleine Mann) schon was Alpines gefahren ist! Leider bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten!


----------



## Deer_KB1 (5. März 2019)

Hi,
vielen Dank erstmal für all die Antworten. Ich werde vor allem durch die Links mal durchegehen. Die Via Claudia ist ir einfach zu Teerlastig. Ich will mit den Beiden auch nicht ins Hochgebirge. Eomfach nur kleinere Wege finden. Bisher sind wir eher 40 km Touren gefahren mit weissnicht Höhenmetern. Aber weniger als jetzt max gesucht. 1-2 Ruhetage wird es auch geben. Je nach Streckenlänge. Vielen Dank erstmal ich schaue jetzt die Info's genauer an.
MfG Peter


----------



## bobo2606 (7. März 2019)

Ich denke mit deinen Rahmenbedingungen (ca. 40km umd max 700hm) wird es schwer bis unmöglich einen Weg abseits der Via Claudia über die Alpen zu finden. Viele der "interessanten" teerfreien Übergänge haben weit mehr als 1000hm Anstieg und nicht an jedem kann man auf halben Weg übernachten. 

Nix fia unguad...


----------



## bergbiker (14. April 2019)

Hallo!
So schlimm ist die Via Claudia auch nicht. Sie bietet Dir viele Möglichkeiten, den Streckenverlauf auf eure Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Ggfs. hilft Dir das weiter lAlpencross mit Kind.

Wir haben auch Videos auf YouTube bei den einzelnen Etappen: https://www.bergbiker.com/category/alpencross-2015/

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (3. Mai 2019)

bergbiker schrieb:


> Hallo!
> So schlimm ist die Via Claudia auch nicht. Sie bietet Dir viele Möglichkeiten, den Streckenverlauf auf eure Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Ggfs. hilft Dir das weiter lAlpencross mit Kind.
> 
> Wir haben auch Videos auf YouTube bei den einzelnen Etappen: https://www.bergbiker.com/category/alpencross-2015/
> ...


Hi Bergbiker,
ich habe mir mal Eure Routen angeschaut sowohl auf Komoot als auch auf Youtube. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich denke ich werde eine ähnliche Runde mit meinen Kindern machen. Nur wir werden es auf Max 50Km pro tag reduzieren. Mein Sohnemann fährt noch ein 20" Radl. Das 26" steht zwar schon hier aber absteigen ohne Aua im Schritt geht kaum. Die Idee mit dem Vigiljoch finde ich supe3r und auch den Bus transfer. Da muss ich noch mal schauen, wie Ihr das genau gemacht habt. Vielen Dank schonmal.
MfG Peter


----------



## Deer_KB1 (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo Bergbiker,
ich wollte mich für den Tipp bedanken. Ich habe auch etwas bei Deinen Komoot Strecken nachgeschlagen. Wir haben die Tour in 6 Tagen hinter uns gebracht und es hat alles sehr viel Spass gemacht. Nur waren die Kilometer und Höhenmeterangaben nicht immer ganz genau bei Komoot. Irgendwie hatten wir immer mehr auf dem Tacho . Aber das war OK, denn allen hat es Spass gemacht.
MfG Peter


----------

